# How many of you guys kayak?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

How many of you guys kayak? What make/model do you have?

Until recently, I had a 14' Heritage RedFish. It had a open well, and a dry well, with a total load capacity of 400lbs. I had to get rid of it when I moved from Virginia to Texas, but I am in the market again! I may get a Tarpon next time.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ive been once in france it was awesome


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I have done some kayaking but found that apparently I brace against the kayak harder on one side and even if I only paddle on the port side, I just go around in circles, much to the bemusement of the person who was teaching me to teach kayaking to kids lol.

Canoeing however is something that I absolutely love to do. And I really want to make myself a canoe sooner rather than later.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of my friends did that at first. After some practice they could paddle straight. I enjoy canoeing too though!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, after I clocked 10 hours of what was meant to be me training to educate people to do it they gave up on me lol. I got better, but I'd occasionally lapse back into circles and as soon as that happened there was nothing I could do to stop it.

Canoeing however I had no problem with at all, learned my perfect position in the canoe for paddling straight on one side etc. excellent fun









can definitely see the appeal of kayaking though,


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flea and i do some fishing from my Hobie Mirage Outback.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that Hobie one of the ones with, I think it is called, dolphin drive?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, " the mirage peddle drive." Check out the video. http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/features/miragedrive/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's it! Very cool! I would love to have one of those! I have been caught out in open water when a serious breeze kicked up some decent wave action. It was really scary to me because I was worried if I would get exhausted before I made it back, despite being a pretty good paddler. This would have helped me get back much faster.

What is the price tag on one of those like?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it alot. I have had it for a few years now. It's the only really high quality item that i have that was purchased brand new.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It was about $1500. The power and speed you can generate is great. There is another vid of a peddle drive against a couple guys with paddles.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a canoeist. Been driving a Canoe for over 35 years. I do all my Bassfishing out of it,stand up in it,paddle while standing. It's a wider bottom then normal canoes. I've had Colemans,Smokercrafts (excellent),and Grumman which is also my present day boat. I always wanted to try a kayak.We had a guy here last year that was pulled all over the ocean in his Kayak by a big Striper(we think) it never did get caught though. Kayaks look like a blast! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> It was about $1500. The power and speed you can generate is great. There is another vid of a peddle drive against a couple guys with paddles.


That is not a bad deal! The Heritage I had cost nearly that when I bought it, but it seems to have dropped in price dramatically:
http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Kayaks-RedFish-Kayak-Size/dp/B00343C8ZA/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Flatband said:


> I do all my Bassfishing out of it,stand up in it,paddle while standing. It's a wider bottom then normal canoes.


Do you use an extra long paddle for that?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I'm a canoeist. Been driving a Canoe for over 35 years. I do all my Bassfishing out of it,stand up in it,paddle while standing. It's a wider bottom then normal canoes. I've had Colemans,Smokercrafts (excellent),and Grumman which is also my present day boat. I always wanted to try a kayak.We had a guy here last year that was pulled all over the ocean in his Kayak by a big Striper(we think) it never did get caught though. Kayaks look like a blast! Flatband


 If you're ever in Kansas we should get our slings and polls and head for the bass water!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You got it Aaron! Long Paddles for shallow weed infested ponds. Gives you that extra umph you need to push through sometimes. I drive by a pond and see all kinds of slop on it,I am just about in heaven. I LOVE slop fishing. Ain't nothing more exciting then running a lure over some duckweed and everything is dead quite and all of a sudden a 5 or 6 pound Bass breaks through and slams your lure! Scares the heck out of you too! SO COOL! Flatband


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> It was about $1500. The power and speed you can generate is great. There is another vid of a peddle drive against a couple guys with paddles.


 Here it is.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I know this is an old post but couldn't not reply!









I've been kayaking for about 2 years now. I own a wavesport project 45 and a pyranha inazone!

Anyone else into playboating like me?

Cheers Luke


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Old Town Otter















New to the sport-Less than 2 years. One of my summer PT activities is going to the Corp of Engineers Park and dragging it 3/4 of a mile to Allatoona Creek which connects to the lake, paddle for an hour or two and then drag it back to the truck.
Made several trips along the Etowah River and take it on vacation to Fla where I take it in the bays and salt marshes.
Cannot wait for the weather to warm a little more.
Bill


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love to get out and experience the outdoors on mine. It breathes life into me.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

anyone fancy it?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> anyone fancy it?


 Fantastic!


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Got 4. Old Town Vapor, Perception Blast Angler camo, and 2 Pelican sot for the kids. Use them to go hunting for indian relics.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I've done some ocean and river kayaking and one epic camp kayak trip in the San Juan Islands off the coast of Washington. I don't currently own a kayak. If I had space, I'd buy a kit and build a wooden kayak. Since that extra space doesn't seem likely any time soon, I'm thinking about one of these:
http://www.everyonestravelclub.com/5/post/2012/01/product-review-new-innova-swing-single-swing-double-inflatable-kayaks.html


----------

